# Cory Emergency



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

One of my cories has been injured during todays water change. I didn't see anything happen to him but I know I must have hurt him because he was doing fine before the water change but now he's obviously injured.

He's laying around the tank on his side. Every once in a while he moves but he just flops around on his side for a little bit and then rest again for a little while. Other than this behavior he looks fine, there's no visible damage to him. I think he must have gotten smashed with the vac or something  .

Is there anything I can do for this guy? I don't want to let him keep suffering but I don't want to loose him. I don't have a QT right now.

Please advise.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Nevermind, he didn't make it.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I don't think there was anything that could've been done to help it.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Thank you, I didn't think so either. I was just hoping to get lucky.


----------

